# Looking For Luis Navarro



## acuaman (Dec 11, 2004)

HI every one

My name is Edgar, from Monterrey, Mexico, and I looking for Luis Navarro, I know he's member of DFWAP, thats why i post here, so if anybody know how can find him or someone have seen him, please tell him please that Im looking for

[email protected]

thanks a lot.

edgar


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Edgar,

I believe that Luis is a member of NASH. Here is a link to his APC Profile Page: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/member.php?u=76


----------

